# Indonesian : Menguyel-uyel



## ThomasK

Could you please tell me whether this word is something like to hug (children)? Does it mean more ? How would you translate it into a F/ E/ German/... word ? (Thanks)


----------



## Mauricet

Strange indeed, this word has quite a few google hits but the Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia doesn't recognize it. Is it kind of slang ?


----------



## ThomasK

I don't know. I am just trying to test a book ('Tingo'), mentioning all kinds of 'funny', peculiar words, and checking the precise meanings of some words. 

Couldn't you derive some kind of meaning from the context, or just give it a try ? (Thanks)


----------



## stupoh

It's a Javanese slang according to my Javanese friend. I'm not Javanese myself and never heard of this word before. It's rather hard to explain the meaning. It's sort of gently rubbing your hand against someone's head, usually a younger one. My friend said it's a playful action and has no meaning of punishment or such.

I hope my explanation is clear. I need an animation to really describe it.. 
But feel free to ask more detail if you like!


----------



## ThomasK

Wel, this looks quite good: it reminds of hugging, but in some other way, showing affection. But very special. Thanks. 
_(It reminds me of a Benedictine greeting: where people incline the side of their heads together, do not kiss one another's cheeks - but of course here the hands are being used.)_


----------



## Lily Hendra

stupoh said:


> It's a Javanese slang according to my Javanese friend. I'm not Javanese myself and never heard of this word before. It's rather hard to explain the meaning. It's sort of gently rubbing your hand against someone's head, usually a younger one. My friend said it's a playful action and has no meaning of punishment or such.
> 
> I hope my explanation is clear. I need an animation to really describe it..
> But feel free to ask more detail if you like!




Thank you stupoh! I needed to know the meaning of this word and your explanation pleases me.  Thanks again!


----------

